# Happy Thanksgiving to You and Your Families Everyone!



## Uber Jax

I just wanted to take this time out here from business and wish you and your families a Very Happy Thanksgiving. Please take this time and be Thankful for what you have and enjoy your time together!

I am always able to do this with my family each and every year! ... Thanks to Zanax and Booze! 

Have a Great Thanksgiving and a Wonderful Holiday!

Be safe on the roads out there my fellow Comrades!


----------



## Uber Jax

Annnnd now for something completely different! 
Here's some entertainment for your Thanksgiving!


----------



## Uber Jax

This is what I would like to do for someone who really needs an uplifting spirit for the Holiday!

I call this the *Uber Thanksgiving Dinner Surprise! * That would be sooo Kewl!

Be kind to one another and Uber on my Comrades!


----------



## UberCemetery

I hope all my Uber friends have Happy and Safe Thanksgiving.


----------



## Guest

Let's take this time and be Thankful for what we have and enjoy our time together!


----------



## Uber Jax

He's Cookin sumthin up!!


----------



## Guest

By the way, you can reward yourself with a gift, such as little cup cake when watching TV or a nice elegant cocktail dress to party.


----------



## Uber Jax

I knew I had these instructions from last year here somewhere! 
Tappy Hanksgiving Body Every!!!


----------



## Uber Jax




----------



## Uber Jax

May you all have a blessed day!


----------



## Jeeves




----------



## Uber Jax




----------



## Uber Jax

Just be Thankful you're not this guy!


----------



## Uber Jax

Yes, Yes, I must confess .. I love your Breasts!


----------

